# underwear for sensitive kids?



## achronic (May 31, 2006)

I am having trouble finding underwear for my 4yo DD, who wears 3t. We have tried carters, hanes, gymboree and gap. All of these bother her (either the crotch lining bunches or the crotch seams are irritating). I know hanna andersson makes nice undies, but don't want to go to that expense only to find they are a problem too.

Do any mamas with sensitive kids have underwear suggestions?


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooh, you said "hanna anderson". I buy thrift store clothes and never pay more than 2.00 for pants or shirts, but I will pay through the teeth for their undies. No exposed elastic, super soft and comfy. Not bunchy, ever. I wish they made them in adult sizes, honestly. I would give them a try.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

I'll second Hanna Andersson, their unders are awesome! They do have a crotch seam on the girls briefs and bikinis but neither of my girls have ever complained about that.

There's also these ones, which I haven't tried, but they look super comfy!

http://www.softclothing.net/products/seamlessunderwear/


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD1 would only wear thick cotton trainers, because they were soft. I tried random stuff from Target, GAP, Old Navy, etc, cute patterns the loved... She wouldn't wear them. I finally gave in and ordered Hanna Andersson Unders. She loves them. They are the only panties she will wear. Well worth buying IMHO.


----------



## achronic (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I am more than happy to get the hannas if they will help my babe. I hate to see her so miserable in her clothes. I was just worried I'd spend the money, plus shipping, only to find they were no improvement. I was just hoping for some feedback with those who have the same issues. Looks like hannas are the concensus! I will also check out the soft clothing link. Thank you all!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

from 2 to 4 my dd would only wear boys underwear. regular ones. they are better made with a better cut. pure cotton ones.

first get the boys underwear and see if your dd likes it. then go for the expensive ones.

but i will say i have never ever tried to shop for underwears in thrift stores. i never even thought to look. i know i see sometimes they have a pack of new ones.


----------



## AbbyGrant (Jan 12, 2012)

Better get the HA ones quick if you want them. They're having a sale and are already out of some of the classic unders in certain sizes and colors. I'd pay full price if I could get my hands on some. My daughter needs to move a up a size. Often times her HA underwear is the most expensive item she has on, well other than her shoes. I'll pay good money for comfy shoes and underwear.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbbyGrant*
> 
> Better get the HA ones quick if you want them. They're having a sale and are already out of some of the classic unders in certain sizes and colors. I'd pay full price if I could get my hands on some. My daughter needs to move a up a size. Often times her HA underwear is the most expensive item she has on, well other than her shoes. I'll pay good money for comfy shoes and underwear.


I would pay full price, but luckily they have a sale once a year and we loaded up, needed a larger size for my 7yo. Also, I saw in another catalog some unders (probably for older girls) that are more like the boxer briefs boys wear. Of course, just getting boxer briefs might be easier, especially if your talking 3yo who hasn't rejected All Things Boy yet.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Aanother vote for Hannas. They were all DD1 would wear for years. Now she elects to wear no underwear but she only wears leggings so it isn't a big deal.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Ebay often has new Hanna undewear for around $14 a three pack instead of $20 if you miss the sale.

Just got my DD the largest size. I'm not sure what we are going to do when she grows out of this!


----------



## ljc (Oct 14, 2008)

love, love, love hanna - especially their jammies! but, if cost is an issue my sensory sensitive daughter will only wear fruit of the loom - they make a girls underpant that has completely covered elastics (leg and waist) they have no tags and she has never complained about the crotch - they are inexpensive come in 6 packs and sell at places like kmart and the dreaded walmart.

sometimes i find cute undies on sale and want to buy for her, but this is all she will wear. she is a size 6 but has been wearing them a few years now - i assume they have size 4. good luck.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> from 2 to 4 my dd would only wear boys underwear. regular ones. they are better made with a better cut. pure cotton ones.
> 
> ...


I was also going to suggest boys underwear. DS wears Hanes tagless boxer briefs and has no problems with them (would *not* wear underwear consistently until school aged, was potty trained before 2.5). He hates seams of any kind.


----------

